# Price changes for 2022 Trek FX 4



## vinceny1974 (8 mo ago)

I am looking into a 2022 Trek FX 4, which is more of a hybrid bike compared with the 2021 model. The price is $200 less. Does anyone know the reason for the drop in price.
In this age of rising inflation? I am surprised by the price reduction. I hope the components are of the same quality.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You can go on Treks website and compare the two side by side.


https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/search/?text=FX+Sport+4



The 2022 is a downgrade. No doubt.
Notable:
Downgrade from 11sp to 10sp
Downgrade IsoSpeed decoupler removed in 2022
Downgrade thru axle to Quick Release
Downgrade Shimano Calipers to Promax Caliper
Downgrade Shimano crank to Prowheel crank
Downgrade 2.5lbs heavier

Even the 2022 FX5 at $200 more than the 2021 FX 4 is a downgrade.


----------



## ridemor (8 mo ago)

tlg said:


> You can go on Treks website and compare the two side by side.
> 
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/search/?text=FX+Sport+4
> ...


My 2022 FX4 came with ThruSkew. How are these different from thru axle?

Some say the new FX4 could be classified as a flat-bar gravel bike. I like the wider (40mm) wheels and more upright riding position compared to the 2021.


----------

